# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  windsurfen bei frankfurt?!?!

## Gast

kann mir jemand sagen, wo man in der umgebung von frankfurt (oder zur not auch Nrnberg, da bin ich manchmal) ein bisschen windsurfen kann? bin diesen sommer auf den geschmack gekommen und werd bald frustriert weil ich das echt vermisse...wrde mich ber antwort freuen!

----------


## Gast

Frankfurt am Main oder an der Oder
wenn am Main hab ich das gleiche problem.
da kenne ich nur den Langener Waldsee aber der is vielleicht arg klein

----------


## Gast

meine frankfurt main. langener waldsee hab ich auch gehrt, aber da drfen wohl nur spezielle mitglieder von sonst was fr nem verein drauf. wenn ich wsste was frn verein das ist wrde ich mich dem sogar anschlieen. mehr als zwei brettlngen sollte der teich aber schon haben...

----------


## Ratzebub

>kann mir jemand sagen, wo man 
>in der umgebung von frankfurt 
>(oder zur not auch Nrnberg, 
>da bin ich manchmal) ein 
>bisschen windsurfen kann? bin diesen 
>sommer auf den geschmack gekommen 
>und werd bald frustriert weil 
>ich das echt vermisse...wrde mich 
>ber antwort freuen! 


In der Nhe von Frankfurt gibts nur den Nieder-Mooser See.Der hat wenigstens ein bischen Wind.Kannst dich ja mal melden.

----------


## Gast

ja cool, danke fr die antwort! 
wo issn der see? hab ich noch nie gehrt.ist das weit? kann man sich da auch irgendwo material ausleihen? bin halt anfnger und hab noch nichts eigenes.

----------


## Ratzebub

>ja cool, danke fr die antwort! 
>
>wo issn der see? hab ich 
>noch nie gehrt.ist das weit? 
>kann man sich da auch 
>irgendwo material ausleihen? bin halt 
>anfnger und hab noch nichts 
>eigenes. 


Der See liegt bei Freiensteinau ( Nhe Fulda )
Es ist sogar ein Surfshop dabei, wo mann Sachen kaufen oder ausleihen kann.
Meld dich halt einfach mal.
Hang Loose

----------


## Gast

danke fr den tip, ich hab den shop im internet gefunden und werd da gleich heute mal anrufen. 
jetzt gibts nur noch die schwierigkeit dass ich unmotorisiert bin. also lieber ratzebub, falls du in frankfurt lebst und irgendwann mal an den schnen, h, nieder-mooser see fahren solltest, wre es sehr genial wenn ich mich dir anschlieen drfte. bin in nchster zeit allerdings erstmal wieder in nrnberg...
wie auch immer, meld dich doch mal. 
gre

----------


## Ratzebub

Ich wohne leider nicht in Frankfurt.Aber ich bin fast jedes Wochenende dort oben.

----------


## Gast

nach umfassender recherche vor einer groen hessen- karte hat es sich leider herausgestellt, dass der niedermooser see so gut wie unerreichbar fr mich ist, zumindest wenn ich weniger als drei stunden unterwegs sein will. 
not having a car really sucks! 
wie dem auch sei, ich dank dir fr deine bemhungen und wnsche weiter viel spass auf dem teich. hrte sich echt nicht schlecht an. 
ich halt mich weiter an meine sehnsucht...
hang loose
sonne

----------


## Gast

probier mal den kinzigsee, dort kannst du 
bretter usw. leihen.
www.surfshopamkinzigsee.de

----------


## Gast

hey stefan, 
vielen dank fr die antwort, dachte schon meine anfrage wre in vergessenheit geraten. ich werd der sache mal nachgehen...
gre, sonne

----------


## Gast

der windsurfverein am Langener Waldsee ist dirket am See
da is so ne grosse anlage da fragste mal wenn du in den verein willst.
der vorteil--->du kannst vielleicht sogar deine bretter dort lagern. musste net herschleppen:D

----------


## Gast

hey blubb, 
danke fr die info! das mit dem einlagern der eigenen bretter ist nett, aber soweit dass ich eigenes material htte bin ich leider noch nicht... daran arbeite ich noch.
aber woher weitn du das alles so genau? bist du in dem verein oder  wie kommts? langen wre halt genial weil es super zu erreichen ist von frankfurt city aus...
also danke nochmal, 
blubber schn weiter, 
sonne

----------


## Gast

ja blubbern machst spass ge
nee im verein bin ich nicht aber 1er meiner freunde war mal im segelverein dort und der sagte das man sein material vielleicht da einlagern knnte-wei ich nicht genau. aber ne frage:fhrste dann mit dem auto dahin oder haste ne andere idee, da ich schon ewig einen see suche wo ichohne das "Mama-Taxi" hinkomme.

----------


## Gast

hey blubby
du bist wohl frhaufsteher, was?
hab leider kein auto, bin da genauso angearscht wie du...
also auer langener waldsee kme meines erachtens nur noch kinzigsee bei langselbold in erreichbarer nhe in frage. da msste man mit regionalbahn hinfahren (dauert etwa ne halbe stunde) und dann zum see (ca. 2 km). ist also irgendwie schon machbar, aber nur wenn man kein material dabei hat. www.surfshopamkinzigsee.de
aber mittlerweile wird es mir eh ein bisschen zu frisch drauen, die wassertemperaturen werden ja auch nicht mehr. schtze, die saison ist halt langsam vorbei...
gre, 
sonne

----------


## Gast

die saison geht zu ende???LoL!
herbst und frhjahr sind doch die besten windmonate-.-
naja wenn man die richtige kleidung trgt
ich habe z.B einen Trockenanzug(zu kaufen im segelladen) oder es gibt auch neo die sind warm genug kannst ma ma nachfragen.
achja ich wrde aber gerne mein eigenes zeug mitnehmen:(
haste ne idee wie?

----------


## Gast

LoL hab was vergessen-.-
kannste mir sagen wie man jetzt genau dahin kommt??
und so weiter, da mich dieser see ziemlich interessiert(langener waldsee-->wald=wenig wind und ich habe kein bock auf nen verein)

----------


## Gast

Moin blubb, 
windtechnisch betrachtet hast du natrlich recht wenn du sagst, herbst und frhjahr sind die hauptzeiten zum surfen. Aber auf so eine trockene ganzkrperpelle, die ich nur mit fremder hilfe abgeschlt bekomme, hab ich eher weniger bock. Bin in der beziehung wohl eher weichei…typisch frau halt (ich hasse es, klischees zu entsprechen!!!). 
aber ohne eigenes material bin ich halt aufgeschmissen weil die surfverleihstationen allerhchstens noch bis mitte oktober auf haben und sich die besitzer dann bis mrz in wrmere gefilde absetzen. Und fr eigenes zeug bin ich noch nicht weit genug, da muss ich erst noch ein bisschen trainieren…
Wrde mich jetzt aber schon mal interessieren wie lang du schon surfst und was du so fr material hast (hab nmlich keine ahnung mit was man bei den windverhltnissen in rhein-main so aufs wasser kann) und an welche gewsser du dich dann mit mama-taxi so kutschieren lsst. 
falls dir das jetzt nicht zu privat ist :-)
dieser kinzigsee ist bei langenselbold hinter hanau. den tip hab ich hier neulich bekommen. www.surfshopamkinzigsee.de. ich war da auch neulich mal, der see ist jetzt echt nicht riesig aber windtechnisch glaub ich ganz okay.
Bis denne, 
sonne

----------


## Gast

also..hm um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keine ahnung da ich erst in letzter zeit richtig darber nachdenke---surfe seit 3 jahren ABER habe bis jetzt nur im sommer mal zeit gehabt:( aber ich will endlich besser werden(wird ja langsam mal zeit)
also ich denke da so an segel zwischen minimal 5.0 bis 7,5 oder so je nachdem wieviel du wiegst. da ich erst 15 bin sollte das 7.2 und seine 120l schnitte reiche:D. also bin sponsored by Dad.
was ich zur auswahl htte wren:ei 3.5(kein modernes aber gut);
ein 4.2(auch net modern); ein 5.4 von northsails(denke von 2000-2001) und ein neilpryde 7.2.
bretter: 180l von mistral(war ich schon bei 6 mit draussen)
  145l von Fanatic (das gleiche wie oben nur etwas kleiner)
und mein vater hat noch ein brett mit ca.120l(werd ich mal nehmen:D) kleinere haben wir nicht aber hier ist sowieso seltens wind-.-
und diese anzuge haben nen riesigen reisverschluss--->kann man also alleine raus:)

----------


## Gast

du lsst dir ja mit der antwort zeit-.-

----------


## Gast

moin 
ja sorry, hatte n'bisschen viel um die ohren grad. mein semester geht bald wieder los, das macht sich bemerkbar. bin jetzt im hauptstudium, da muss man auch mal ein wenig mehr arbeitsmoral an den tag legen.
aber was soll ich denn eigentlich antworten? mir fehlen die worte...
sonne

----------


## Gast

mhh
wie man zum see kommt zum beispiel?

----------


## Gast

irgendwie hab ich das gefhl mich zu wiederholen, aber egal: 
ich bin mit dem zug bis langenselbold gefahren und dann mit dem fahrrad weiter, dieser weg kommt fr dich mit material also wohl kaum in frage. mit auto wei ich es nicht, aber auf jedenfall richtung hanau und dann weiter. der "strand" (ohne sand) am see wo die surfstation ist, ist ziemlich am nordende des sees, ist aber auch ausgeschildert. ich wei aber nicht ob der frei zugnglich ist jetzt wo der surfshop geschlossen ist. fr ne genaue wegbeschreibung empfehl ich dir "routenplaner.de", da gibts verschiedene planer wo du start und ziel angibst und eine genaue wegbeschreibung rauskriegst. unter "surfshopamkinzigsee.de" findest du auch aktuelle infos zum wind, da wrd ich aber immer ein paar grad abziehen, weil das messgert hher ist als der see, also mehr wind ansagt. ist ja meistens so...
hoffentlich hilft dir das jetzt, wnsche frohes rundendrehen aufm see.
sonne

----------


## Gast

Nur zur Info der See ist zu.

----------


## Gast

ZU!!!!!!!!!!
man darf nicht mehr drauf???
*heul* och mist
:(

----------


## Gast

hey hey, wer wird denn da gleich sentimantal werden? 
kopf hoch, das nchste frhjahr kommt bestimmt, und so lange musst du dann vielleicht auf eine andere sportart umsteigen. snowboarden, schach spielen oder so...

----------


## Gast

hey blubby, 
mir ist noch was fr dich eingefallen (falls du das noch nicht kennst): unter www.windsurf.de findest du unter der rubrik windsurfen den punkt "reviere" und da stehen noch ganz viele wasserflchen, auf denen du dich vielleicht austoben kannst. 
'ne andere mglichkeit ist noch der deutsche windsurfverband (www.dwsv.de oder so was in der art), da gibts bei den schulen eine lange liste mit surfstationen an irgendwelchen seen. 
also du siehst, es ist noch nicht alles verloren ;-)
hang loose, schnen tag noch, 
sonne

----------


## Gast

Der Nieder Mooser See ist das ganze Jahr offen.Und ist mit dem RMV Ticket zu erreichen.

----------


## Gast

mhh spot infos habe ich schon so 10 stck gecheckt
ergebniss: angeblich nix in hessen LoL-_-
danke ratzebub mal sehn ob ich den irgendwo finde:D
wie ist das so mit wind dort(total abgedeckt oder gar keine abdeckung??)

----------


## Gast

War gestern Sonntag oben, hatten eigentlich recht guten Wind.

----------


## Gast

gestern??
ja msste ganz ok gewesen sein aber ich konnte eh nicht-__-
kannst du mir vielleicht ne website nennen oder eine anfahrtsbeschreibung?? am besten beides:D 
danke schon mal

----------


## Gast

wen Du ohne Wasser auskommst dann fahr mal bei Wind nach Karben dort ist ein Parkplatz beim Mini Mal Markt lt sich echt gut da fahren und es nervt auch niemand.
Mut Du Dir nur dein Skateboard etwas modifizieren.
Gru Kfer

----------


## Ratzebub

>gestern?? 
>ja msste ganz ok gewesen sein 
>aber ich konnte eh nicht-__- 
>
>kannst du mir vielleicht ne website 
>nennen oder eine anfahrtsbeschreibung?? am 
>besten beides:D 
>danke schon mal 


Nimm vom Surfshop den Link der ist mit Webcam und Winstatistik  http://www.surfsport.de/

----------


## Gast

danke
noch eine frage:was bist du fr material gefahren?

----------


## Ratzebub

Grosses Segel 10qm.

----------


## Gast

Wie siehts mit'm "Tauchersee" bei Kelsterbach aus? Problem ist nur: 1. Lass dich nicht erwischen & 2. du muss ein paar Meter bis zum Wasser laufen :o)

----------


## Gast

ja, das ist echt ein problem, komme aus fulda und wrde gerne fters im jahr surfen, aber seit ich vor drei jahren surfen gelernt habe bin ich genau jedes jahr einmal zu surfen gekommen. immer nur immer sommerurlaub, dafr dann richtig

----------


## Gast

tja......in hssen iss net so mit windsurfen-leider!

----------


## Ratzebub

>ja, das ist echt ein problem, 
>komme aus fulda und wrde 
>gerne fters im jahr surfen, 
>aber seit ich vor drei 
>jahren surfen gelernt habe bin 
>ich genau jedes jahr einmal 
>zu surfen gekommen. immer nur 
>immer sommerurlaub, dafr dann richtig 
>

Mann kapiert Ihr es nicht.Fahrt mal nach Nieder Moos an den See fr zwischendurch langt der Euch allemal.

----------


## Gast

lol ertmal.....ich schreibe mit der bildschirmtastatur-also ignoriert einfach alle rechtschreibfehler
naja...es ist ja auch nicht so, das es hier gar nix gibt!
aber hier ist eh fast nie wind(ausserheut mal-und ich kann nicht aufs wasser ,weil mein vater denkt es sei totz trockenanzug!) und kann man hier eigentlich auch 105l boards fahren?

----------

